# Antique vehicle class, here I come



## sfmini (Aug 1, 2010)

This man was a major collector of beautiful antique carriages, buggies, and loads of other antiques.

Prices were incredibly low, so we got lucky to get this beauty, a wicker governess cart.


----------



## mizbeth (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow, very nice!

Congrats............


----------



## rcfarm (Aug 1, 2010)

WOW

Nice find.


----------



## Frankie (Aug 1, 2010)

How very cool! Is it mini size? Or can you use it that way?


----------



## sfmini (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes, we believe it can be pulled by a mini. Will get it home tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## twister (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh that is just gorgeous, congrats.

Yvonne


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 2, 2010)

That is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Aug 3, 2010)

how incredibly neat is that!?! You'll certainly have all eyes on you for sure! Now you have to figure out how those "governess" ladies dressed so you can do the entire presentatation in real time. too cool!


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Aug 3, 2010)

I am so JEALOUS,I have always wanted one. What a great find.


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 3, 2010)

Congrats!! That is gorgeous. It looks like one I saw in a carriage museum in CT that all the mini owners were drooling over. It was the only thing in the museum that was mini size.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh brilliant - what a find! Looks as though it's in great shape too. If all works out ok, would love pictures of it hitched up and ready to go?

Anna


----------



## Shari (Aug 3, 2010)

What a beautiful old Governess style cart!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Aug 4, 2010)

What a cool find! I can't wait to see the whole package!


----------

